# How simple is it to adopt



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

I plan on retiring to the Philippines within the next 5 years or so. Myself and my asawa found each other again after some 24 years. Alas, slightly to old to be having children of our own. Having visited the country a few times since getting back together, and seeing the poverty and homeless kids on the street, I would to be able to save one child and give them a loving home, meal on the table and an education. Basically, give someone a chance to have a life!

How easy is to adopt? To get all the correct papers and sort them a passport?

Help and advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DannyRDG said:


> I plan on retiring to the Philippines within the next 5 years or so. Myself and my asawa found each other again after some 24 years. Alas, slightly to old to be having children of our own. Having visited the country a few times since getting back together, and seeing the poverty and homeless kids on the street, I would to be able to save one child and give them a loving home, meal on the table and an education. Basically, give someone a chance to have a life!
> 
> How easy is to adopt? To get all the correct papers and sort them a passport?
> 
> Help and advice greatly appreciated!


Hi Danny,

We share the same thoughts and concerns for kids. We have four that really keep us busy. Doing it the way you are thinking of is a pretty simple thing here. Problems begin when trying to get them out of here. Passports and legal issues are magnified in a place like this.

We have a close friend that just last week got a newborn baby. This was the child of an unwed teen mother. They paid for the birthing at the hospital and all birth records were in our friends name for under $15.00 (fifteen) US dollars.
Keep in mind though that this couple will be staying and living here in the Philippines.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for that jet lag. Our plan is to retire there but I would like to be able to give the child the opportunity to be able to travel with us if we went on holiday. I didn't think it would be difficult to adopt, money talks eh! 

Is there orphanages close to angeles that I can visit? I'm not looking for a new born. Too old for that! Was thinking 4 or 5 years old. I thought it would be a little more difficult with passports though.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DannyRDG said:


> Thanks for that jet lag. Our plan is to retire there but I would like to be able to give the child the opportunity to be able to travel with us if we went on holiday. I didn't think it would be difficult to adopt, money talks eh!
> 
> Is there orphanages close to angeles that I can visit? I'm not looking for a new born. Too old for that! Was thinking 4 or 5 years old. I thought it would be a little more difficult with passports though.


Sorry for the delayed reply Danny---just saw your post. There are many places that house children. Only one that I know of a sure location is between Mabiga, Dau and Madapdap. Don't know if they do adoptions though a we only see the place as we drive by.
I still think though that the easiest way is just the local contact with people approach.

Most people come here to live and then isolate themselves from the local population. If you do the opposite and have a good group of friends things will likely happen..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I think many adopt a young sibling or niece or nephew so they know the history and are helping their own. That also makes some of the red tape easier I believe.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I think many adopt a young sibling or niece or nephew so they know the history and are helping their own. Almost did that 30 years ago and now regret it.


As long as you are still breathing--it's not too late. We have four, all girls--from 10 to almost 16 years old. Swore I'd never do something like that in the past but has been the best and most rewarding thing I've ever done, save marrying my wife.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

*orphanage*



DannyRDG said:


> Thanks for that jet lag. Our plan is to retire there but I would like to be able to give the child the opportunity to be able to travel with us if we went on holiday. I didn't think it would be difficult to adopt, money talks eh!
> 
> Is there orphanages close to angeles that I can visit? I'm not looking for a new born. Too old for that! Was thinking 4 or 5 years old. I thought it would be a little more difficult with passports though.


I know a couple who run an orphanage over in Silang/Tagaytay area.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> As long as you are still breathing--it's not too late. We have four, all girls--from 10 to almost 16 years old. Swore I'd never do something like that in the past but has been the best and most rewarding thing I've ever done, save marrying my wife.


Grandkids have taken the place of us needing any little ones around now! Even better because we can give them back, we only get the perks! haha


----------

